# I'm getting an OMEN...



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

PSE CRAZY said:


> Is anyone else?:darkbeer:


Nope


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Jared Les said:


> Nope


LOL ditto ^^^ thats the way to be plain and simple short and to the point


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Nah...But please post your thoughts on it. I'm interested! hearing opinions about new bows is always exciting.


----------



## Nutin but 11's (Feb 23, 2009)

*can't wait*

the only thing that scares me is not haveing the moduale in the cams. I am a farly long draw at 30 5/8 or a 31 I am just worried about getting to fit me the way i want it too. I am planning on hunting with it. 


going to push a black mamba with weight tube weighing about 770 grains and still getting over 300fps:evil::evil::evil:


----------



## Waknstak6 (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm also interested to hear what you think about it...


----------



## Jennings1993 (Apr 23, 2008)

Nope don't want a wrist slapper(I only bowhunt so I don't need all that speed). But let us know what you like about it.


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

Yup! Was going to get the GX but decided to wait on the Omen.


----------



## bowhunterboy192 (Feb 21, 2009)

Nope i am getting the X7 GX instead.. Please share your thoughts on it and post some pics.:darkbeer:


----------



## X-force09 (Jan 13, 2009)

isnt the Omen the new version of the X-force? I have an x-force 6 and i love that bow.. maybe the Omen will be better?:mg:


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

I shot the omen fo the first time last weekend. We went outside to shoot it because indoor was full from the shoot. the bag target was FROZEN, from 20 yrds the arrows were about a foot pushed out the back of the target 

also this bow was 30" and i shoot a 28.5 in DL and didn't even come close to hitting my arm...If you have good form it will not hit you.

any way we chronod it at 30" 58 lbs shooting a 316gr arrow 353fps

The draw was much smoother than what i thought it would be, and was very little hand shock or vibration. It shot almost exactly like the X-Force 6 and was very fun to shoot.

this bow will the at the PSE booth at the IL deer and Turkey Classic this weekend if anybody would like to shoot it, I will be there also so come say Hi

Jake if you see this was just wondering if you would be there also?


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

what's an OMEN??????


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> what's an OMEN??????


this>>>>>http://www.pse-archery.com/prod.php?k=57248&u=0759UF


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

Im not sure yet. I dont think i can manage to round up $1000 for a bow this year. im leaning more toward a 82nd. Although if i had the money i would probly get one. it shoots great.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

NocBuster said:


> Im not sure yet. I dont think i can manage to round up $1000 for a bow this year. im leaning more toward a 82nd. Although if i had the money i would probly get one. it shoots great.


lucky enough for me i will not have to pay that as it is my shooter bow this year, and yes it is a shooter


----------



## bowman1964 (Nov 22, 2007)

Nutin but 11's said:


> going to push a black mamba with weight tube weighing about 770 grains and still getting over 300fps:evil::evil::evil:


not with this bow you wont, not even with a 31" draw, mabey you meant 470gr?


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Your not going to get over 300 with a 770 grain arrow


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

How many people will be attending the IL deer and turkey classic on here?


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Its in Bloomington right?


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes it's in bloomington


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

I dont see the point on a "360" fps bow speed doesnt matter, In the tournament world its all about accuracy.


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

PSE CRAZY said:


> How many people will be attending the IL deer and turkey classic on here?


I will be there running the darton booth.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

ChadLister said:


> I dont see the point on a "360" fps bow speed doesnt matter, In the tournament world its all about accuracy.


Thi bow is very consistant, I agree with you speed isn't everything, but it is always fun to try new stuff


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

PSE CRAZY said:


> Thi bow is very consistant, I agree with you speed isn't everything, but it is always fun to try new stuff



i agree i love trying new stuff just shot the 09 x forces the other day and i realy want one now i wasnt realy crazy about the x forces of years past but i realy like teh gx cant wait to shoot an omen


----------



## Omen366 (Dec 6, 2007)

PSE CRAZY said:


> Is anyone else?:darkbeer:


Yeah I have one on order have had since I orignally shot it at the ATA show.


----------

